# Any FX newbies here need some help?



## efex (15 November 2013)

Hi All,

If you are new to FX trading or would like to find out more about it, please keep reading 

I've been trading FOREX for 3 years and have became a consistently successful trader over the past 6 months. I have a couple of friends that worked for FX brokers in the past and as a result feel that I've gained much insight into the in's and out's of trading, from a client and broker perspective. I've learnt many lessons, both the hard way and from watching other peoples accounts on what you should, but mostly what you shouldn't do when trading FX. I would ultimately like to start up a trading coaching business in 2015, but in the mean time would like to share my knowledge and lessons with some newbies for free.

The reason I'm doing this is so:

I can get your feedback on the content

+

See if I can actually help anyone

Feel free to ask me any questions, I've had to be more vague on this then I'd like to but I'm running late for work!

Cheers

Please note: This in no way is going to be advice


----------



## AussieMatt (16 November 2013)

efex said:


> I've been trading FOREX for 3 years and have became a consistently successful trader over the past 6 months.




6 months seems a short amount of time to know you are "consistently successful"

I also do not understand how broker connections will help new people learn to trade?


----------



## efex (16 November 2013)

AussieMatt said:


> 6 months seems a short amount of time to know you are "consistently successful"
> 
> I also do not understand how broker connections will help new people learn to trade?




Hi Matt,

In the world of FOREX trading, where the average trade size is 1 hour and multiple positions are taken on a daily basis, 6 months is quite a long time. Most newbies with small account sizes have there accounts slaughtered within 2 - 4 weeks - something I learnt from someone in the industry  

If your interested in finding out more or have any questions, please let me know


----------



## tech/a (16 November 2013)

Why coach.
Why not just trade?

Do you have an 
Audited trade record.

I agree that 6 mths of trading hardly qualifies as expertise.

There are heaps of " Coaches " what makes you different or more sought after than anyone else?

Every successful trader I know knows his edge
What's yours?

Are you systematic or Discretionary?

Why FX.

Do you have an affiliation with a broker.
Do you have or share an ASIC licience.


----------



## efex (16 November 2013)

tech/a said:


> Why coach.
> Why not just trade?
> 
> Do you have an
> ...




Discretionary. FX because it works around my schedule. No affiliation and no ASIC license. I'm simply trying to try out some material that I've prepared by handing it out to those who want it for free in order to get a bit of feedback. What makes me different or more sought after? I'm not asking for $500 before I share my 'secrets'.

Obviously I have a track record through my broker account, however I do not have them audited. I don't feel that I owe an audited statement to anyone until I'm charging for my services. 

There are 2 types of traders, those who make money, and those who dont. I've yet to hear of anyone who got 'lucky' for 6 months. That only seems to happen in stock investments. If I'm lucky I must be the luckiest person ever, having come out on the better side of a few hundred trades over the past 6 months


----------



## Tommyau (23 November 2013)

efex said:


> Discretionary. FX because it works around my schedule. No affiliation and no ASIC license. I'm simply trying to try out some material that I've prepared by handing it out to those who want it for free in order to get a bit of feedback. What makes me different or more sought after? I'm not asking for $500 before I share my 'secrets'.
> 
> Obviously I have a track record through my broker account, however I do not have them audited. I don't feel that I owe an audited statement to anyone until I'm charging for my services.
> 
> There are 2 types of traders, those who make money, and those who dont. I've yet to hear of anyone who got 'lucky' for 6 months. That only seems to happen in stock investments. If I'm lucky I must be the luckiest person ever, having come out on the better side of a few hundred trades over the past 6 months




Well said efex ,and i would like to check the materials out that you are handing out for free


----------



## 2ku11yf0x (2 December 2013)

Likewise, I to would like to see what you are doing in FX
Dave


----------



## >Apocalypto< (4 December 2013)

efex said:


> Hi All,
> 
> If you are new to FX trading or would like to find out more about it, please keep reading
> 
> ...




come back and to us when you have 6 years of profitable trading under your belt... 6 months proves very little.

as Tech posted, why coach? if you have crossed the line get out there and look for investers so you can start a fund...


----------



## CanOz (4 December 2013)

2ku11yf0x said:


> Likewise, I to would like to see what you are doing in FX
> Dave




Any relation to John Moulder?


----------



## CanOz (4 December 2013)

efex said:


> Discretionary. FX because it works around my schedule. No affiliation and no ASIC license. I'm simply trying to try out some material that I've prepared by handing it out to those who want it for free in order to get a bit of feedback. What makes me different or more sought after? I'm not asking for $500 before I share my 'secrets'.
> 
> Obviously I have a track record through my broker account, however I do not have them audited. I don't feel that I owe an audited statement to anyone until I'm charging for my services.
> 
> There are 2 types of traders, those who make money, and those who dont. I've yet to hear of anyone who got 'lucky' for 6 months. That only seems to happen in stock investments. If I'm lucky I must be the luckiest person ever, having come out on the better side of a few hundred trades over the past 6 months




Totally agree, if you want to offer some free stuff to help others traders in return for good karma, more power to you!


----------



## Marekzero (10 December 2013)

Newbie here, definitely keeping an eye on this thread.


----------



## Trembling Hand (10 December 2013)

Marekzero said:


> Newbie here, definitely keeping an eye on this thread.




Hasn't been much in the way of content yet though!


----------



## Marekzero (14 December 2013)

Trembling Hand said:


> Hasn't been much in the way of content yet though!




Indeed and op hasn't replied in a month, guessing they are not coming back.


----------



## forextrader168 (15 December 2013)

Hey Guys, 
In Forex trading it is not about luck, its about education and following the right people either paid or free.
Personally i have not attended any seminars because i find that there are lots of free education nowadays on the internet.

Start with small accounts approx $300-500, most likely you will blow your accounts, thats ok! Its part of the learning process.

If you want to learn more or be in contact with me, visit my blog and contact me. I can guide you to the right way – All free no strings attached, well maybe a like on fb (ForexTrader168) and follow on twitter!


Cheers
Howard
Facebook "ForexTrader168"


----------



## wombat40 (15 December 2013)

Marekzero said:


> Indeed and op hasn't replied in a month, guessing they are not coming back.




Why wood ya..everytime some1 comes here with something to offer they just get hammered, ive noticed. Puts em orf.


----------



## Joe Blow (15 December 2013)

wombat40 said:


> Why wood ya..everytime some1 comes here with something to offer they just get hammered, ive noticed. Puts em orf.




Nonsense. 

There are thousands of posts here at ASF full of free information, analysis and knowledge on a variety of topics contributed selflessly by those who are here to be genuine, contributing members of the ASF community.

Those who get "hammered" are the ones with an agenda who are here solely to promote their website or a paid service by pretending to offer something for free, but never failing to point people in the direction of whatever it is that is going to make them money.


----------



## leebelisar (16 December 2013)

forextrader168 said:


> Hey Guys,
> In Forex trading it is not about luck, its about education and following the right people either paid or free.
> Personally i have not attended any seminars because i find that there are lots of free education nowadays on the internet.
> 
> ...



Forex is indeed about right education. And you are right, there are a lot of online resources for Forex trading. Regarding the account, I started with just 100 USD.


----------

